
Google Maps - Track The Spread of Swine Flu  - vaksel
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=106484775090296685271.0004681a37b713f6b5950&ll=47.100045,9.316406&spn=34.792294,79.101563&t=h&z=4
======
tokenadult
Duplicate.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=580394>

(The comment to the previous thread included a request not to post on this
subject, which I wouldn't make myself, but I'll note for the record.)

~~~
Tangurena
I think a lot of people are scared. And with some sites, like drudge trying to
make it seem like the sky is falling _RIGHT NOW!_ that fear is spreading to
other places.

